# Experiences at LWC swansea and CRGW



## bambino100 (Jun 6, 2011)

All info would be greatly appreciated as I'm really not sure who to go with....?

This will be my third cycle of treatment but my first paying private.
I had both nhs cycles at LWC Swansea and they were very good until I had early pregnancy bleeding and then a miscarriage. I felt that they didn't bother to try to find out the source of the bleeds or to reassure me beyond showing me the scan. When I miscarried they gave me a scan and told me to come back in a week for a follow up appointment, they were sympathetic but didn't give me any information like not to have a bath until the bleeding stops etc. I had to get all my info from the the internet. It just left me feeling disappointed.
So I'm looking at CRGW as its cheaper and closer and so far everything I've read about them looks really good but I would welcome anyone's opinions on both.

Thanks!!


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Hun ,

I had treatment in Crmw , I too couldn't decide between the two at first but once I went to the open day In Crmw and met the team there was no chance I was going to go anywhere else . The place is lovely the staff are brilliant . I am from Swansea so for me it is further away but so glad I choose them . I am currently 26 weeks pregnant after my first attempt there . I was high risk if Ohss because I have pcos and young but I had loads and loads of monitoring through out my treatment . I did develop Ohss after my bfp but they had me in every week for scans ( no extra charge ) to make sure I was ok which was great . Someone is available 24/7 for u to ring . The care is constant . Also worked out loads cheaper (this is not the reason we went with them ) but they dont put a Mark up on the drugs (lwc do this ) my drugs bill was only 450 think it would have been more than double that with lwc . Go on Crmws website they have had brilliant success rates 67% I think . I took a chance with them because when I had my treatment there was no success rates yet as they hadn't been open a year - I went with my gut and I'm so glad I did. Book and go to a open evening honestly I think u will be really impressed with the place xx


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Im waiting to start treatment at CRGW, the staff are lovely and after years of going back and forth LWC we didn't even get started (BMI) - we cant have NHS treatment due to husband vasectomy but we had successful sperm retrieval at CRGW  im just waiting to hear if they have found me a recipient as I am donating 

Good Luck with your ivf journey wherever you decide to go xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Bambino I think you've already answered your own question   I'd definately go with crgw,they really do care. Even after my ectopic THEY phoned me to find out if I was ok.Any questions you have are always answered and emails responded to 24hrs a day.No brainer if you ask me


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

As ravan said definitely a no brainier. I am currently having treatment at crmw and having previously had treatment at lwc I cannot believe the difference. Crmw are so supportive, caring and actually want you to get pregnant. Defo recommend them!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm trying to decide between the two at the moment as well, although after reading this thread I know which one I'm leaning to! I live less than a mile from LWC Swansea, but if I have to drive to Cardiff I'm happy to do that. From looking at each clinic's prices online I'm seeing a huge difference between the two. I also tried to book a place on the LWC Swansea Inseminar but they have yet to get back to me (it's been over a week and the seminar is early March!)

Good luck with your treatments!


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

I have also had treatment at both and although I have my handsome ds from LWC cardiff/swansea the care was.no where near what you get from crgw. They also weren't very supportive when I had my miscarriage after my second iui and it wad basically well its happened accept it and move on. Crgw are not like that they care about their patients not just the money. The place is lovely to. I wouldn't hesitate to.recommend crgw first. X


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

jst a quickie- io was at lwc yesterday and they said that ec's and ets now will be happening in cardiff- so only scans and consultations will be in swansea- hope that helps you. i have nothing but good things to say about lwc but changes are afoot- lots of them. i think it depends on your timings. 

julsxx


----------



## mollylew (Feb 23, 2012)

We have recently moved to CRGW after having 2 treatments (BFN) with LWC Swansea. We were not impressed with the care or service we had at LWC and felt that we were just another couple on a conveyor belt, despite being private patients. CRGW have been brilliant!! Dr Amanda O'Leary and the other staff has been so kind, patient and understanding with us to date. It is much further for us to travel but worth it to feel like they know what they are doing!!


----------



## adele10495 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya All,
              I went to LWC swansea on wednesday to discuss about having one of my frozen blast embryos put back in september and I have to be honest after leaving the clinic I was upset and very angry. I will be ringing the CRGW this week to see if I can transfer my 3 frozen blast embryos to their clinic. Mr Mamiso is leaving next month to go to the clinic in london! He never said that I would have to have my FET in cardiff at the time. I had to pay £125 for a follow up consultation which was worthless very rude. There are only few staff i like there now. I am just very fortunate I have my beautiful 2 year old twins and one of my twins has downs syndrome he is my world and so is his sister. A big   to everyone on the emotional rollercoaster of a journey to try and concieve. I wish you all well and all the success in the world xxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just been on phone to Helen at LWC ~ there will no longer be a lab at LWC Swansea & the clinic will only be used for scans/consultations etc.... Everything else moving to the brand new clinic in centre of Cardiff ...  

My situations
Is:-  
I have 2 frozen blasts at LWC swansea so they would have to be transfered to LWC Cardiff.... But I'm thinking of having them transferred to CRGW ?!? 

I have identical twin girls from FET at LWC Swansea.... The girls are 2 years now!
So I appreciated what they have done for us I think it's time to move on....

I am a private patient so I will check out costs of moving embryos etc... Obviously to get them
Moved to LWC Cardiff would be free (well I would think so?)

Good luck  everyone! 

This situations just makes a stressful situation AloT more stressful....
X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are LWC Swansea going to inform patients who have frozen embryos of this change?  I have frozen embryos there


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

We are at LWC Cardiff and have just paid to have our frozen embies transferred from Bristol (where we had previous treatment) to Swansea, as they told us we couldn't have FET in Cardiff (so would have to travel from Bristol to Swansea).  Now some of you are being told you can't have FET in Swansea and have to go to Cardiff  
I will try emailing, as if I telephone I just get told someone will call me back (and they don't).  At least about one in three emails are answered


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well.  I am a private patient with LWC cardiff and have a frozen embryo at LWC Swansea and have not been told anything about lab being moved to Cardiff.  I am hoping for a FET transfer ASAP but they have been delaying the process.n maybe this explains why.  Not impressed with them at the moment anyway, feel like they just don't care.  Only interested in money! 

Adele and MrsK2 hope you don't mind me asking but how much is it to transfer frozen embryo to CRGW and what is involved.  I'm considering this too.

Anne xxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anne < Im not 100% sure on cost but I think u can do it for free yourself! Or pay approx £150-£200 for a couier to move them for u...
I don't think the lwc have a date of lab closing yet thats why they haven't made any attempt to inform patients....
But if u cAll clinic & r lucky enough to get through to Helen or ann I'm
Sure they would explain what's happening! 

I'm not sure why but a few people seem disappointed with lwc Swansea at the moment! 
Hope everyone gets the answers they deserve. 

Ps ~ if u move embryos to CRGW & use within 3 months there is no storage fee...
FET is cheaper there too approx £750 (medicated) & £390 (natural) if I remeber rightly. 

Good luck everyone! ;-)


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi ladies
Just wanted to add my four pennies to the discussion! We've had 2 NHS icsi at LWC Swansea both BFN. Found the whole experience shockingly awful ... we were told that on our 2nd round that my egg levels were so low it was unlikely that IVF would work (they said we should go ahead though ... NHS was paying eh?) well we got 3 eggs can you imagine my joy / amazement? No-one said 'Hang on they havent fertilised yet'. I know it sounds ridiculous but all i was worried about was not getting eggs, nothing else. The embryologist phoned at 8am the next day to say "none of them fertilised" that was it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had to get my DH to repeat what he was told because i didnt understand   . Vague offer of follow up, I was told there was no hope without an egg donor and we dont have one. I was cut off, set to drift, no advice, no specialist, no hope. That was 8 months ago and i've spent the last 8 months just about holding onto my sanity.Today, just today ladies, a different unconnected.non fertility doctor told us of CRGW and how it doesnt have to be the end!!! I think we may have a little tiny glimmer of hope on the horizon!! My advice: dont wait for the NHS if you can afford to pay (we started the infertility route when i was 36, im 40 now) dont bother with IUI unless you know both of you are OK, go straight to IVF, go private, go somewhere decent and go today! I've read all your posts and my mind is made up! I'm gonna ring the CRGW tomorrow!!  Thanks everyone! Happy Days!!


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

12tigger - very best of luck! CrGW will look after you!
We hAve chosen them too! x


----------



## bambino100 (Jun 6, 2011)

After reading all your stories I chose CRGW and the relief of being looked after was immense. 
I was getting all prepared for treatment in May and feeling well shot of LWC Swansea when a bill for £10 turned up in the post- no explanation, no cover note, nothing. 
I think I know what it is because they tried to charge me £50 for my notes when I was told it was £40 and the price list confirmed it. So don't want the stress of ringing them but, to be honest, £10 isn't much to be done with them forever!


----------



## zippybird (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

Just been looking for more information on the CRGW and found this post and had to reply.  I have had 3 IUI's, 2IVF's and 2FET at LWC cardiff and swansea and have also not been impressed with the service.  Just booked an appointment with the CGRW and felt she knew me better than any of the LWC staff and have been going there for 3 years off and on.  I've got a Frozen embryo with LWC and would also like it to be transferred.  Heard nothing about the clinic changing and was there beginning of March.  Hopefully our luck will change with CRGW.


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck zippy! 
I'm moving my frozen embryos from Swansea lwc to CRGW tomorrow! I'm nervous! 
X


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info MrsK2 and good luck with transferring your embryos.  I'm sure the new clinic will look after you xxx

Also good luck to all with future treatments.

Anne xxx


----------



## zippybird (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi MrsK2 - hope the embryo move went well, did you take them yourself  I would be nervous too.  Were LWC OK with you taking them??  Good luck everyone with your treatment.


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks Anne & zIppy
Yep we collect embryos from lWC ourselves this
Morning & took them to CRGW....
Mr M , Ann, Sue & Janette(the embryologist) were brilliant with us!
We all had a chat & we showed them photos of our girls.... 
It was a sad time for me but I know the time is right to move on for my own reasons!
The staff always treated me & DH very well... 

Anyway....
Our 2 embryos r tucked up nice in CRGW & waiting on being put back where they belong!

Good luck everyone!
X


----------

